# Construction & Growth: 90 gallon Leuc Tank



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I just completed construction of a 90 gallon Leuc tank. I am still working out some of the details but it is planted now with some lights over the top.

The specs:
90 Gallon AGA tank with an external 10 gallon sump. Egg crate false bottom, landscape weed guard, hydroton, screen, substrate of orchid bark, hydroton, jungle mix, coco bedding, and red fir mulch. The background is created with great stuff and house insulation styrofoam (the blue stuff)....all covered with silicone and coco bedding. There are two water falls powered by one Maxi Jet 1200...which is noisy at the moment. Two HD 48" floro lights with 6500K T8 bulbs. One is overdriven and the other will be soon. Overdriving is cool. Also I have a sumbeam humidifier to provide some extra steamy air.

I have planted it with the many clippings and such that I have grown out in my 10 gallon nursery. I still have some plants on the shopping list.

I still need to fix the following issues:
-get my sump outlet to quit gurgling (working on finding fittings for a durso stand pipe type system.
-install some fans to clear the foggy glass
-build a canopy to house the lights...with vent fans, (if any one can post the thread which shows some shop lights which have a switch that turns the ligts off when the canopy is opened, complete with design diagrams, I would appreciate it...i cant find it anywhere.)
-get some sweet new broms









Note the large hole...complete with large crack. Whoops.










Background construction.









The scaffolding for great stuff structures....using suran wrap as resists.









The background... you can see the glass puck cored from the back of the tank.









The right side view.









Right side view in the tank.









The right side view planted.

And the full monty:










Im planning to give this a good 10 months to grow in before introducing an army of 7 leucs. Let me know what you think.

Please send some planting suggestions if you have any. 

These are some of the plants i would like to find:

Korean rock fern
HC-hemianthus Callitrichoides
Creeping Jenny Goldilocks- Lysimachia numlleria aurea 
any tillandsia sp.

Neos:
echo 
june night 
little faith 
domino dartanion 
sara head 
inca x fireball 
red waif 
chiquita linda 
wee willy 
guinea 
compacta 
tiger 
lilliputiana


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks great! especially the waterfall / feature. can't wait too see it grown in.

eric


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice viv...


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That is one nice viv!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think your Leucs are really going to like their new home.
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks great!! how many leucs do you have in there?


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

There are no frogs in there right now. I won't put any in there for another 10 months. I will get the frogs once the tank is ready.

I have a lot of tinkering to do which will take a while. Also it will allow time for the plants to become established and provide some cover for hiding.

Today I have been messing with some recirculating fans to keep the condensation clear. More tinkering is needed.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Eric,

Awesome job on that tank! I really like how you planted it - it's not over done and I think it will grow in even more amazing. If it was my tank (which I wish it was!) I would get maybe three more broms (from your list I like: N. Little Faith, N. Domino, N. Lilliputiana), an aquatic plant for the pond (maybe just duckweed?) and a little jewel orchid sp.

This is one of my new favourites! Very natural - again, great job! Make sure you keep posting pics of this beauty as it grows in!

Cheers,


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Nice Eric. I'm sure it will look even better once it has grown in. Make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice! Your leucs will love it. And with 7 of them I'm sure you will get plenty of eggs from them.


----------



## Adonis Lowery (Jan 24, 2008)

This is an awesome enclosure. I would love to do something this big like this one day for anything!!!! Great job!!! Keep up the good work. This should go into some type of hall of fame for vivariums.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Here is an update of this tank...a little over 2 years of growth. Have some problems with scale on the broms that I constantly need to scrape off. Kind of a pain but does not seem to bother anyone but me. Enjoy it.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful... everything grew in great! I love the ficus covered background


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Great looking tank


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

holy crap that is one of the best tanks i've ever seen


----------



## AnimalNstinct (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks awesome, I really like the wall of plants!


----------

